# Review: Eizo CG318-4K Monitor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 20, 2015)

```
Monitors are a very important part of the photo processing workflow and you definitely get what you pay for. If you do any sort of printing at home or in the office, your monitor plays a big part in getting a successful outcome.</p>
<p>Joshua Holko has completed his review of the brand new and soon-to-be-released, EIZO CG318-4K, a 31.1″ 4K monitor.</p>
<blockquote><p>At an MSRP of $6000 USD the Eizo CG318-4K is clearly not for everyone. However, if you are a creative professional or a keen photographer (with the means) who wants and/or needs to work in a 4K wide gamut colour managed environment or requires the highest levels of colour accuracy and uniformity then you will be very well served by the Eizo CG-318-4K. With a 5 Year warranty that includes a zero bright pixels guarantee for a period of six months as well as a 10,000 hour guarantee for colour and brightness, the Eizo represents the current state of the art in graphic displays for creative professionals. The resolution, colour reproduction, accuracy and uniformity are simply superb. Highly recommended if you have the means. <a href="http://blog.jholko.com/2015/10/19/eizo-cg318-4k-review-the-cutting-edge-of-high-end-graphic-displays/" target="_blank">Read the full review</a>…</p></blockquote>
<p>If you want arguably the best 4K display for photography, you won’t have to look much further than this new monitor. For now, I’ll stick with my 5K iMac, but I really wish I needed one of these. The new EIZO CG318-4K should begin shipping at the end of October.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1102772-REG/eizo_cg318_4k_31_4k_4096x2160_ips_lcd.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EIZO CG318-4K $5690 at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## distant.star (Oct 20, 2015)

.
Perfection has a steep price, too steep for me.

For $5K less I'm working with a 32" 4K ISP by BENQ. And more and more good monitors are becoming available in this price range.


----------



## Zeidora (Oct 21, 2015)

I recently got a NEC 322 UHD, referenced quite a bit in the Eizo review. It is about 1/2 of the Eizo. I have also noticed the brightness fall-off mentioned in the Eizo review; not too disturbing, but you see it. Another 7% in screen real-estate is always nice. I saw the built-in calibration in the other Eizos, but not sure it is worth another $3K, particularly as I already own a decent spider. Not going to dump my NEC, but good to see that new hi-end displays are coming out.


----------



## benique (Oct 21, 2015)

The new iMac 5K with the DCI-P3 color spectrum might be a better choice.


----------



## kten (Oct 25, 2015)

the iMac panels are not very even at all on the backlight from what I've seen. NEC have been the main wide gamut monitor choice next to eizo for a long while for good reason and I'd stick with them. Plus I can find NEC screens at decent prices in the UK.


----------

